# Released.......... the first volume of the book: How to understand women‏ - This is a MUST read for



## grandpa jim (Oct 22, 2011)

*Finally released.... *

*the first volume of the book:*

*How to understand women*


----------



## bcfishman (Oct 22, 2011)

Pretty sure that's just the Cliff Notes version.


----------



## solaryellow (Oct 22, 2011)

Unless there is pictures I am not interested.


----------



## wolfmann (Oct 22, 2011)

I wait for the Movie.


----------



## roller (Oct 22, 2011)

Can`t be right its not big enough !!!!!


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 22, 2011)

That's just the index....  lol


----------

